# Searching for a word: "a person who irritatingly lectures other people"



## Tanemon (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm stuck at the moment, searching for a word for an individual who has the habit of using a _lecturing_ tone with others when communicating to them.  A person who communicates _to_, rather than _with_ others, and who implies 'this is how it is' rather than expressing an opinion as such, or than gently conveying his/her preference in a situation.  A person who, in personal and non-professional situations, yet adopts the manner of educator & imperator.

Using the adjective "self-righteous" or "pompous" comes close, in some ways, though these in themselves don't connote a lecturing tone.

Suggestions, please.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 9, 2012)

pedant?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 9, 2012)

He/she sounds patronising.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 9, 2012)

I think _hectoring or didactic_ might fit the bill...


----------



## alanmt (Sep 9, 2012)

lasm said:


> pedant?



This is the word you want, he said pedantically.

I occasionally suffer from this.


----------



## Elowan (Sep 9, 2012)

know-it-all


----------



## JosephB (Sep 9, 2012)

Mother-In-Law


----------



## Elowan (Sep 9, 2012)

a**hole?


----------



## Jeko (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd be partial to use something like a**hole, once the style has been identified (with words like patronising used frequently), if it fits character. That way, you sustain the feeling, relate it to voice, and ensure it doesn't get repetitive.


----------



## Tanemon (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you.  I appreciate the input.  Yes, I feel you're each getting the drift of what I mean.  A patronising, hectoring, a**holic mother-in-law of whichever gender!  Someone on a high horse behind a lectern (figuratively speaking, only).  Any way to say it more succinctly?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 9, 2012)

Didactic, it means 'school-masterly' but not usually in a good way.


----------



## Cran (Sep 9, 2012)

A *pedagogue* (alt spelling pedagog) is both a teacher, and a person who is pedantic, dogmatic, and formal.

from *Olly*'s didactic, is a *didact* - one who always communicates by instructing.


----------



## Rellek (Sep 9, 2012)

"an individual who has the habit of using a _lecturing_ tone with others when communicating to them.  A person who communicates _to_, rather than _with_  others, and who implies 'this is how it is' rather than expressing an  opinion as such, or than gently conveying his/her preference in a  situation.  A person who, in personal and non-professional situations,  yet adopts the manner of educator & imperator."

Clearly, the word your looking for is *politician.*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 10, 2012)

Rellek said:


> "an individual who has the habit of using a _lecturing_ tone with others when communicating to them.  A person who communicates _to_, rather than _with_  others, and who implies 'this is how it is' rather than expressing an  opinion as such, or than gently conveying his/her preference in a  situation.  A person who, in personal and non-professional situations,  yet adopts the manner of educator & imperator."
> 
> Clearly, the word your looking for is *politician.*



Slight confusion there, you meant *Mentor* didn't you?


----------



## Jeko (Sep 10, 2012)

> mother-in-law of whichever gender



There's a new book right there.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 10, 2012)

Control freak. 

Nelly know all.

A pure s---.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 10, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Didactic, it means 'school-masterly' but not usually in a good way.



Self-praise is no recommendation.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 10, 2012)

It is Didactic. Unfortunately, it's an adjective, which isn't really what you're looking for. You want a noun, but there are few that fit.

Only two I can think of are 'Preacher' and 'Dictator', but neither are perfect.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 10, 2012)

Condescending


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 10, 2012)

Jamie said:


> It is Didactic. Unfortunately, it's an adjective, which isn't really what you're looking for. You want a noun, but there are few that fit.
> 
> Only two I can think of are 'Preacher' and 'Dictator', but neither are perfect.




Didact is a noun...


----------



## Whisper (Sep 10, 2012)

Tanemon said:


> Using the adjective "self-righteous" or "pompous" comes close, in some ways, though these in themselves don't connote a lecturing tone.
> 
> Suggestions, please.



Republican

/sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry


Actually, I'm only jesting somewhat as it serves my purpose. Do you have to use a word that means pompus or can you use a word that provides the image of being a constant Lecturer, such as:

"Stop being so professorish."
"Stop being so Republican."
"Stop being so ____

For example if you have a character that is pretending to cure people you could say something like, "Stop being an Ernast Angley." Something that gives them the image of being a conartist without saying conartist.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 10, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Didact is a noun...



Yes, but it's not exactly a common one which is widely known, is my point. You call someone a didact in a story and most people would no doubt reach for the dictionary.


----------



## Tanemon (Sep 10, 2012)

Tanemon said:


> a word for an individual who has the habit of using a _lecturing_ tone with others when communicating to them.  A person who communicates _to_, rather than _with_ others, and who implies 'this is how it is' rather than expressing an opinion as such, or than gently conveying his/her preference in a situation.  A person who, in personal and non-professional situations, yet adopts the manner of educator & imperator.


I'm the guy who asked the original question.  Having read all the replies so far (very generous of all of you), I'm now wondering if the word _prig_ would convey all that I was asking about.  What does prig mean to you?


----------



## ppsage (Sep 10, 2012)

Jamie said:


> Yes, but it's not exactly a common one which is widely known, is my point. You call someone a didact in a story and most people would no doubt reach for the dictionary.




good


----------



## Jamie (Sep 10, 2012)

How is that good?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 11, 2012)

"That they bother looking it up." is my guess, Jamie, I would expect most people to form a vague impression of negativeness and skip to the next word if they didn't know that one, it's a case of trying to hit Doris Stokes (Striking a happy medium}, depends a bit on context and who the readership is as well.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Sep 11, 2012)

........ a nag?

a nag_ger_?

A Glenn Beck?


----------



## Trilby (Sep 11, 2012)

dogmatic


----------



## RichardScribe (Sep 11, 2012)

Obama?

Sorry, couldn't resist.......


----------



## Whisper (Sep 11, 2012)

Tanemon said:


> I'm the guy who asked the original question.  Having read all the replies so far (very generous of all of you), I'm now wondering if the word _prig_ would convey all that I was asking about.  What does prig mean to you?



Prig=Someone who how lectures someone all the time?

I'm not feeling it, prig seems to be outdated. I haven't heard prig since...well it's been so long I don't know when. Prick yes, prig no. Do you really want to use a word that might pull someone out of the story. Maybe it would be better to use a more common word one heard more often. 

It's a lot like saying: "Bob was morose." Using the world morose seems a little prigish.

Would it not be better to just say: "Bob was sad." "Bob was depressed." "Bob was feeling down."


Just some thoughts. It's your story. Write it, see how it sounds and if it works for you, go with it.


----------



## Notquitexena (Sep 11, 2012)

lasm said:


> pedant?


Exactly the word that came to my mind.


----------



## Tanemon (Sep 12, 2012)

_pedant?_


Notquitexena said:


> Exactly the word that came to my mind.


Yeah, that seems like a possiblity.  I did consider it. I had reservations because I think of a pedant as someone who makes a show of learning, and I have been wanting to refer to a type of person who "lectures" on matters that aren't "domains of knowledge and learning."  These persons maintain the lecturing tone even when expressing themselves on inconsequential matters of data, opinion, or preference.

So I thought of _prig_.


----------



## Tanemon (Sep 12, 2012)

Whisper said:


> I'm not feeling it, prig seems to be outdated. I haven't heard prig since...well it's been so long I don't know when. Prick yes, prig no. Do you really want to use a word that might pull someone out of the story. Maybe it would be better to use a more common word one heard more often.


A good point, to be sure.

English is a rich language, and if you read stories or essays by British writers (even modern ones), you realize how many words we North Americans either don't know or have forgotten about.  I'm just not sure pedant, a**hole, or prick is very specific.  But, having said that, I don't want to use a truly obscure word.


----------



## Elowan (Sep 12, 2012)

How about 'a**hole'?


----------



## Jeko (Sep 12, 2012)

> How about 'a**hole'?



Been done already... by you, in fact...


I've got it!

Me!

:triumphant:


----------



## Elowan (Sep 12, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Been done already... by you, in fact...



SAT.  More Omega3 please!


----------



## Whisper (Sep 12, 2012)

Tanemon said:


> A good point, to be sure.
> 
> English is a rich language, and if you read stories or essays by British writers (even modern ones), you realize how many words we North Americans either don't know or have forgotten about. I'm just not sure pedant, a**hole, or prick is very specific. But, having said that, I don't want to use a truly obscure word.




I'm not really sure how obscure it is. I read mostly history/sci-fi/fantasy with the occassional non-fiction thrown in so it's possible prig is more commonly found in storeies I don't read. I've been reading for 30 years now and I don't think I've ever run accross the word in a story. Others may see it all the time. Now that I've said that I'll probably see it everywhere now.

A *prig* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



/ˈprɪɡ/), sometimes spelled *prigg*, is a person who shows an inordinately zealous approach to matters of form and propriety – especially where the *prig* has the ability to show superior knowledge to those who do not know the protocol. They see little need to consider the feelings or intentions of others, relying instead on established order and rigid rules to resolve all questions.

However, at the same time it does seem to fit.

Either way, if not this one there have been a lot thrown out you can probably use.


----------



## katka (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this forum asking the same exact question. I haven't come up with a great answer, but I thought *sermonizer* has the connotation of being both self-righteous and didactic. Definitely could connote a person who speaks AT instead of WITH others.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2013)

Whisper said:


> A *prig* (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. How foreign. Those must be near extinct in the U.S. Brings to mind 'pompous'. (and laughable) Eh, up the rebels...


----------



## Elowan (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the Russian word - _zastranitz_.  (Look it up)


----------



## Mutimir (Feb 20, 2013)

Woman


----------



## moderan (Feb 20, 2013)

Mutimir said:


> Woman


You're gonna need some ducks
*ducks*


----------



## Mutimir (Feb 21, 2013)

moderan said:


> You're gonna need some ducks
> *ducks*



Considering they way they throw, I fear NOTHING.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 25, 2013)

Whisper said:


> A *prig* (
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> inordinately zealous approach to matters of form and propriety



A prig is a person who is concerned with using the best of manners and behaving in a way that is 'socially' acceptable. 

A prig would criticise a person for using the wrong fork at a dinner party, or wearing clothes that are too sexually revealing. A prig might say "That is not the thing to do."


----------



## Whisper (Feb 25, 2013)

Just like to point out that in my post I was against using the word prig for reasons explained in the post.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 25, 2013)

of course, it would be best to "show" the behavior, not "tell" it with a one word description.

midnightpoet


----------



## Foxee (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting. I can't think of a single word that, by itself, names the kind of person you're talking about. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist but if it does I can't bring it to mind.

There are descriptive words for this, though. *Didactic* nails it head on but if that doesn't really fit how your character might say it then you have to adjust a little.

Maybe describe the person who's lecturing other people as overbearing or obnoxious?


----------



## JosephB (Feb 25, 2013)

In situations like this where I need to describe someone accurately, I sometimes I use two words -- sometimes a whole sentence, if I really want to nail it.


----------

